# Fascinating Aida courtesy Ryanair



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

If you don't laugh out loud at this there's no hope Fascinating Aida


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Decided to delete it.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bigfrank3 said:


> If you don't laugh out loud at this there's no hope Fascinating Aida


I just put up a new post with this 5 mins ago, and then saw you'd already done it! 

This still makes me cry with laughter. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Brilliant! :diabloanifire:


----------

